# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Εφαρμογή εκμάθησης προγραμματισμού με Arduino

## cdesp

Χαιρετώ την παρέα.


Έχω φτιάξει μια εφαρμογή για εκμάθηση προγραμματισμού κυρίως αλλά με χρήση του Arduino ωστε τα παιδιά να έχουν και κάτι χειροπιαστό να ασχολούνται.
Η στόχευση είναι από παιδιά πέμπτης δημοτικού και πάνω οπότε προσπάθησα να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις των συσκευών όσο πιο απλές γίνεται.


Η λογική είναι ότι διαλέγω τις συσκευές που θα χρησιμοποιήσω και τις ρυθμίζω (Pin που τις έχω συνδέσει) και μετά απλά χρησιμοποιώντας τα αντίστοιχα μπλοκ εντολών (Scratch-like) προγραμματίζω το arduino να κάνει αυτό που θέλω. 
Υποστηρίζει και χρήση μεταβλητών είτε του χρήστη είτε των συσκευών (π.χ. θερμοκρασία, υγρασία).


Υποστηρίζονται πολλές συσκευές και αισθητήρες και το έχω δοκιμάσει με arduino UNO και ΝΑΝΟ αλλά λογικά θα δουλεύει και στα άλλα.
Επίσης έχει ενσωματωμένες και οδηγίες - μαθήματα και ασκήσεις.


Επειδή δεν γίνεται μεταγλώττιση του προγράμματος σε Arduino αλλά μεταφέρεται στο Arduino και εκτελείται εκεί (με interpreter) είναι αρκετά γρήγορες οι δοκιμές (μερικά δευτερόλεπτα) γιατί ώς εκπαιδευτικό εργαλείο περιμένουμε να γίνονται πολλά λάθη από τους μαθητές οπότε έχει σημασία να διορθώνουμε και να ξαναπροσπαθούμε πολλές φορές.


Περιμένω να μου 'ρθουν μερικές H-bridge για έλεγχο μοτερ ώστε να υποστηριχτεί και κίνηση με τροχούς και κατασκευή απλών ρομποτικών οχημάτων από το μηδέν.
Στόχος είναι ένα πλήρες σετ με Arduino και αισθητήρες,καλώδια κλπ να μην υπερβαίνει τα 50 Euro για ευνόητους λόγους.


Εκτός από το πρόγραμμα που μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iu4...ew?usp=sharing


θα χρειαστεί να ανεβάσετε στο arduino και ένα binary (σχετικές οδηγίες στο setup) αν θέλετε να εκτελέσετε το πρόγραμμά σας αλλιώς το περιβάλλον λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα και μπορείτε να το δείτε.
Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κατεβάσετε τον κώδικα από το Git και να βάλετε τις σχετικές βιβλιοθήκες και να το ανεβάσετε με τον κλασικό τρόπο από το IDE του Arduino.
(https://github.com/cdesp/Arduino-Projects  CtrlPlatform και libraries)

Pic1.png Pic2.jpgPic3.png

----------

αλπινιστης (11-01-18), 

agis68 (28-11-17), 

aktis (30-11-17), 

ezizu (30-11-17), 

FreeEnergy (27-10-18), 

George37 (29-11-17), 

georgeb1957 (29-11-17), 

glf (28-11-17), 

llion (28-11-17), 

Lord Vek (30-11-17), 

michalism (11-07-18), 

misterno (28-11-17), 

navar (29-11-17), 

petros58 (29-11-17), 

SeAfasia (30-11-17), 

toni31 (17-07-18), 

vasilllis (28-11-17)

----------


## vasilllis

συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια σου και την προσπαθεια σου.

κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα το προγραμμα σε win10 ,ολα καλως.
κατι τετοιο (σχετικές οδηγίες στο setup) ,δεν βρηκα πουθενα.Επισης για εμας τους αδαης θα βοηθουσαν καποιες οδηγιες για:
Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κατεβάσετε τον κώδικα από το Git και να βάλετε τις σχετικές βιβλιοθήκες και να το ανεβάσετε με τον κλασικό τρόπο από το IDE του Arduino.

----------


## cdesp

Για τις οδηγίες :




```
Για το ανέβασμα στο Arduino NANO χρησιμοποιούμε αυτή την εντολή:
avrdude -CC:\avrdude.conf -v -patmega328p -carduino -PCOM8 -b57600 -D -Uflash:w:c:\CtrlPlatform.ino.NANO.hex:i 


Φυσικά αλλάζουμε το path για το avrdude.conf εκει που έχουμε το δικό μας και το path για το αρχείο CtrlPlatform.ino.NANO.hex εκεί που βρίσκεται.
*** Επίσης προσοχή στην COM PORT αλλάζουμε με την δική μας.


για το UNO χρησιμοποιούμε το αρχείο CtrlPlatform.ino.UNO.hex
```


Για το Github:

Στο ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο https://github.com/cdesp/Arduino-Projects υπάρχουν οι κατάλογοι Ctrlplatform που έχει το κυρίως πρόγραμμα του Arduino και ο κατάλογος library
που έχει τις δικές μου βιβλιοθήκες (οι οποίες πρέπει να αντιγραφούν στο libraries του Arduino IDE που έχεις εγκαταστήσει).
Υπάρχουν και αρκετές άλλες βιβλιοθήκες που χρειάζονται τις οποίες μπορείς να δεις στο αρχείο CtrlPlatform.ino .
Αν δεν μπορείς να τις βρεις στο διαδίκτυο (είναι όλες διαθέσιμες) μπορώ να στις πακετάρω όλες μαζί σε ένα αρχείο.

Απαραίτητες Βιβλιοθήκες εδώ https://drive.google.com/file/d/1o8v...ew?usp=sharing

Βάζεις της βιβλιοθήκες στον φάκελο Libraries του Arduino.
Το CtrlPlatform από το Github παραπάνω στον κατάλογο που βάζεις τις εφαρμογές Arduino.
Ανοίγεις το Ctrlplatform.ino στο IDE του Arduino και το ανεβάζεις.

----------

George37 (29-11-17)

----------


## cdesp

Για εύκολο upload στο Arduino κατεβάστε αυτό το αρχείο και κάντε το extract σε κάποιο κατάλογο.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y0N...ew?usp=sharing
Ανοίξτε το αρχείο Upload.cmd με έναν editor.
1. Αλλάξτε την ComPort αν δεν είναι η -PCOM8.
2. Αλλάξτε το αρχείο CtrlPlatform.ino.NANO.hex με CtrlPlatform.ino.UNO.hex αν έχετε UNO.
3. Αποθηκεύστε
4. τρέξτε το αρχείο Upload.cmd 

λογικά θα πρέπει να γίνει Upload στο arduino.

----------


## el greco 1

Χρηστο να σε ρωτησω κατι. υπαρχουν παιδια εκτης δημοτικου να ασχολυνται με αυτο το software?γιατι μου ακουγεται λιγο δυσκολο.συνχαριτηρια παντος για την δουλεια που εκανες.

----------


## vasilllis

Γιωργο μια πολύ γρηγορη ματια που εριξα νομιζω δεν είναι πολύ δυσκολο.Σκαλωσα λιγο στις βιβλιοθήκες που επρεπε να κατεβασω (εκει νομιζω θα επρεπε να είναι plus & play) και δεν προσωρησα,αλλα ειδα βατες εντολες-κουμπια που μπορει να κατανοησει ένα παιδι.

----------


## el greco 1

βασιλη εφ οσων το κατεβασες και το ειδες οτι κανει για παιδια θα τοχω υπ οψιν να το συστησω σε κανα πιτσιρικα.

----------


## vasilllis

Φίλε αν βρω λίγο χρόνο και (μπορέσω ) να το στήσω θα το δοκιμάσω στον δικό μου οπότε θα ενημερώσω  :Smile:

----------


## cdesp

> Χρηστο να σε ρωτησω κατι. υπαρχουν παιδια εκτης δημοτικου να ασχολυνται με αυτο το software?γιατι μου ακουγεται λιγο δυσκολο.συνχαριτηρια παντος για την δουλεια που εκανες.



Θα το δοκιμάσω σε παιδιά πέμπτης και έκτης Δημοτικού μετά τα χριστούγεννα αν όλα πανε όπως τα προγραμματίζω.
Δύσκολο δεν είναι αν σκεφτείς ότι ήδη κάνουμε scratch, αυτό που μένει είναι η σύνδεση των συσκευών το οποίο με λιγη βοήθεια δεν θα ναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## cdesp

> Φίλε αν βρω λίγο χρόνο και (μπορέσω ) να το στήσω θα το δοκιμάσω στον δικό μου οπότε θα ενημερώσω



Θα βάλω το software να ανεβάζει το firmware του Arduino οπότε η διαδικασία θα ναι απλή. 
Πάντως δεν ειναι σκοπός τα παιδιά να ανεβάζουν το firmware ούτε καν να εγκαθιστούν την εφαρμογή . Θα παίρνουν ένα arduino έτοιμο, καλωδια και συσκευές και θα κάνουν τις ασκήσεις-project που πρέπει συνδέοντας τις συσκευές στο arduino και προγραμματίζοντάς το μέσω της εφαρμογής.

----------


## cdesp

Βάζοντας υποστήριξη για γυροσκόπιο η βιβλιοθήκη(MPU6050) πρόσθεσε άλλα 7kb και έτσι έφτασα στα όρια του Uno 31804 από 32256.
Το πρόβλημα είναι με το NANO που έχει μόνο 30720b διαθέσιμα. 
Ευτυχώς βρήκα αυτή την μέθοδο και αν γράψεις τον bootloader του uno στο ΝΑΝΟ λειτουργεί σαν uno με την αντίστοιχη διαθέσιμη μνήμη.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...duino-Nano-30/
Το μόνο διαφορετικό που έκανα είναι να διαλέξω στο τέλος το UNO αντί το NANO και έτσι έκαψε τον bootloader του uno.

----------


## cdesp

Τελευταία έκδοση εδώ . Απλά τρέξτε το setup.

Για να μπει το firmware στο arduino πατήστε το πλήκτρο που φαίνεται στην εικόνα. (Για UNO και NANO με Uno bootloader)

Burn Arduino.jpg

----------


## cdesp

http://users.sch.gr/cdesp/
Ιστοσελίδα σχετική με την εφαρμογή και πληροφορίες 
Θα εμπλουτιστεί εν καιρό

----------


## cdesp

Νέα έκδοση 0.90
Επιτρέπει την αυτόματη δημιουργία κώδικα Arduino, την μεταγλώττιση και μεταφορά του στο Arduino μέσα από το περιβάλλον της εφαρμογής.

Video με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας:

https://youtu.be/TteFqNKR88E

Την κατεβάζουμε από *εδώ*

----------


## mikelino

Η όλη σκέψη είναι φοβερή. Συγχαρητήρια!

----------

